
Robot kills worker at Volkswagen plant in Germany - dmmalam
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/02/robot-kills-worker-at-volkswagen-plant-in-germany
======
chiragpatnaik
Funny thing was when a FT Journalist called Sarah O'Connor posted this story
on her twitter handle.

[https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616282747200479232](https://twitter.com/sarahoconnor_/status/616282747200479232)

The reactions were predictable...

Irony was when she said, she didn't know what Skynet (or the Terminator
movies) was.

